# Mixing Corydoras



## discuspaul

I have mixed several different strains of Cories together, and they all seem to be comfortable together doing their daily activities.


----------



## Janiners305

I have kept multiple strains together with no problem. I have kept emerald, peppered, albino, pandas and sterbai's together with no problem. They generally hung out in a group and I never saw any fighting or anything of the sort


----------



## thelub

Yup. Cories can live together. I think matching body size is key. You might not have them grouping together if you had some trilineatus and concolour in the same tank.


----------



## Oceangirl

Its best to atleast have a pair of same species but they will all get together. I love my cories and have decided to do 2 tanks of cories a 55G and a 20 L. Pandas, Sterbais and Greens.


----------



## King of Hyrule

*Voltron - Don't go there!*

No, do not mix Cory Cat Breeds. If their are five or more different types of Cory Cats in a single tank, they combine into one Super Cory Cat (Like Voltron). Than you have a real problem... 

I have four Cory Cats in my home 29G, two Emerald Green Cory Cat, one Palespot and one Bronze. The Emeralds are huge and hang tough together exclusively, while the two smaller Cory Cats (Bronze and Palespot) seem to be close, but to the degree of the Emeralds. When I only had the three (2 Emeralds & 1 Bronze) the little one was shunned by the larger two. I've consider getting a send bronze and palespot, in hopes of making them a bit happier.

I had four Albino Aeneus Cory Cat in my office tank, but they have started to breed so I have _lots_ more. I find the small Albinos have always been far more active in the daytime and bolder than the mix group I have at home. I not sure if the little Albino are just more active, or if there larger standardize group makes them more bold.


----------



## Oceangirl

Hehehe!


----------



## Icegoalie32

No problems here. In my 40B I have 2 Sterbai and 4 Julii. They get along great and hang out together all the time. Adding more Sterbai once the LFS has more.


----------



## Lilyth88

I'm sure they'll be just fine!


----------



## StrangeDejavu

I have 3 Peppered and 2 Julii's in my 55g, and for the most part, they all stick together. When they were first introduced, they schooled separately but they merged within a day or two.


----------



## CAPSLOK

It doesn't help that the emerald green "cories" are actually brochis species. So while they are in the same family as actual cories, they aren't going to interact with cories as much as the various species of cories will interact with each other.


----------



## vanish

CAPSLOK said:


> It doesn't help that the emerald green "cories" are actually brochis species. So while they are in the same family as actual cories, they aren't going to interact with cories as much as the various species of cories will interact with each other.


Not sure if you were referring to my OP or just throwing it out there for the conversation, but my green cories are not the emerald variety.

You're totally right though, those emeralds grow about twice as big as the rest of them, too!


----------



## lewish051182

vanish said:


> Not sure if you were referring to my OP or just throwing it out there for the conversation, but my green cories are not the emerald variety.
> 
> You're totally right though, those emeralds grow about twice as big as the rest of them, too!


 hi I have albino,sterbai,bronze, rusty,panda,leopard, salt&pepper,peppered & red whiptails and all are perfectly fine together school together except the whiptails they join the group when they want to


----------

